# Beer



## imdaman1 (Aug 16, 2004)

For the record....
Many bodybuilders will say that you absolutely cannot drink beer if you want to cut fat.  I drink lo-carb Michelob Ultras only.  I have been drinking them moderately-heavily EVERY weekend for the last 3 months or so.  During this time I have also been on a fairly strict diet of chicken, rice, egg whites, salad, grapes, oatmeal & strawberries, lean burgers on wheat, and lo-fat yogurt.  I have also been doing cardio at 45-60 minutes 3-4x per week and I have lost 30lbs of fat so far.  Drinking beer is something I don't recommend.  However, I personally love beer and I suggest drinking Michy Ultras if you're gonna drink.  They will definitely slow your progress - but by no means stop it.  I am living proof.  Oh and the fact that I have recently finished a mild test E and dbol cycle probably helps with the fat-burning.


----------



## heavy (Sep 20, 2004)

Im glad its working for you bro....good job with the fat loss. But remember, alcohol has a calorie content, just like carbs or fats do.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 21, 2004)

Most diets have a built in cheat day. If you are only a weekend alcoholic, you probably won't have too many problems.


----------

